# ABU Rute



## Froscho11 (2. März 2022)

Hallo habe eine ABU Rute aus den 90er und bekomme keine Information darueber heraus vielleicht koennt ihr mir dabei helfen.Lebe in Daenemark und habe schon den daenischen Vertreter von ABU angeschrieben der mir nicht weiterhelfen kann da die Rute vor 1995 stammt.


----------

